# Sony Xperia S  Sar Wert



## Tobcinio (22. Juli 2012)

Ist der Sar wert  wirklich so groß bzw ist das wirklich so schlimm?:o Wollte mir das Handy holen doch das macht mich ein bisschen stutzig ? Wisst ihr genaueres ?  Bzw ist das wirklich so schlimm? Mfg Tobias


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Juli 2012)

Ob das für dich persönlich schlimm ist oder nicht, musst du für dich selbst entscheiden. 

Mal eine andere Sache: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du für jeden kleinen Gedanken hier einen Thread im Handy/Smartphone-Bereich erstellst. Nicht umsonst finden sich alleine auf den letzten Paar Seiten hier im Untergrund diverse Threads wie "Zweithandy für 200?", "Zweithandy für 350?" oder ähnliche Threads, alle erstellt von Tobcinio. Benenne doch deine Threads in Zukunft bitte ein wenig allgemeiner (z. B. "Smartphone gesucht") , so kannst du, wenn du wieder mal wissen willst, ob Handy xy gut oder nicht so gut ist, wieder auf den alten Thread zurückgreifen.

Danke


----------



## Tobcinio (23. Juli 2012)

Werd ich mir  merken und sorry ... was meint ihr denn ist da so schlimm ? und bin eh kein viel Telefonierer da solls ja hauptsächlich auftreten oder ?


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Juli 2012)

Der SAR-Wert beschreibt nur einen worst-case-Fall, nämlich die Strahlung bei maximaler Sende- und Empfangsleistung. Wenn du aber ein Handy mit guten Sende- und Empfangseigenschaften hast wird das Handy kaum die volle Leistung anlegen. Erkundige dich mal nach dem connect-strahlungsfaktor, der gibt nicht nur eine Seite der Medaille wieder.


----------



## Tobcinio (23. Juli 2012)

Ich finde keinen Link dazu und meinst du das  ist nicht so schlimm? Bzw wir normalerweise dieser Wert gar nicht erreicht ?


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das Gefühl, du willst dich nicht selbst informieren. Wenn du nach connect-strahlungsfaktor suchst bei Google, dann finden sich da sofort mehrere Ergebnisse, die dir weiterhelfen. Du schreibst einfach, "habe nichts gefunden", dabei hast du wohl einfach nicht gesucht.


----------



## NexusEXE (24. Juli 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde keinen Link dazu und meinst du das  ist nicht so schlimm? Bzw wir normalerweise dieser Wert gar nicht erreicht ?



http://www.connect.de/testbericht/sony-xperia-s-test-1256312.html


----------

